# Delema on a new Frame (used models) Tarmac vs Tarmac S-works



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

I have a 2010 TARMAC EXPERT SL frame and I was looking on Craiglist and found a 2011 S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 
from what I can tell is the only diff I see is the 


2010 is a Fact 10r Carbon
Specialized Tarmac SL FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1.5" lower HS bearing


2011 is a Fact 11r carbon
S-Works SL3 FACT 11r, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1-1/2" lower HS bearing, carbon OSBB

I would like to know is it worth just upgrading to a S-work frame 

About me 
im 240lbs not a racer just a weekend rider only ride about 2600 mile a yr. im running a mix of Red/Force/Rival on a set of 2008 Mavic Ksyryum SSC SL
i have built my bike from the frame up so i never had a official "NEW" Specialized 
ANY INFO would help 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't think it's worth it. Plus I thought even pros complained that the SL3 Tarmac was too stiff/harsh which they toned down in the SL4.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> I don't think it's worth it. Plus I thought even pros complained that the SL3 Tarmac was too stiff/harsh which they toned down in the SL4.


+1...


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

What is the cost of the upgrade? Do you have a valid warranty on your current one (as the Craigslist S-Works won't have one, right?).

I quite often sell components for good prices, and then buy the next model up cheap (ebay, sales etc), so get essentially free upgrades. If you currently don't have a warranty, and the cost difference from what you get for your old frame and what the s-works is just a couple of hundred, then I'd do it. I've got an SL2 Tarmac, and nice as it is, I feel that an S-Works model ages better, becoming more classic as time goes one.


----------



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

Mine was a used build no warranty in any was. But I think I'm going to keep my 2010 and use the money and do the SRAM Force 22 group set and move my old parts to my Allez
I really think I was seeing the hype of a S-work and the minor different I don't think it really worth it 
Thanks for the help


----------

